# Any Rawhide fans out there?



## TheBanditQueen (Sep 4, 2013)

Not quite sure if this is the right forum for this subject or not. Does anyone know which season & episode this is: Rowdy is held hostage by a gang in a deserted town, and one of the gang pretends to be a good guy and barber, & tricks Rowdy into believing he will help him. His henchmen tie Rowdy down in the barber chair, and they are going to murder him with a razor blade. He gets away, and someone else in the town hides him in a coffin (very similar to A Fistful of Dollars) and gets him out of town. I saw the episode on youtube a few years ago, but I can't locate it now, & I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 4, 2013)

Season 3 ep 25. Incident of the Running Man..  it doesn't seem to be 100% what you're looking for but I remember a straight razor.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Sep 5, 2013)

Woooo! Thank you Ashley!! Apparently the episodes were renamed on youtube; instead of the episode name, it is now the season and number. THERE IT IS!! And you're right, I mixed it up with another one (whatever the one with the coffin was), but Running Man was one I was searching for.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Sep 5, 2013)

Sure glad to know I'm not the only Rawhide watcher out there!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 5, 2013)

My mom is a huge westerns fan so it just ingrained in my brain after years. Lol.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL


----------

